# 2008 Alumacraft Tournament 185 Sport



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

I am selling my Dad’s 2008 Alumacraft Tournament 185 Sport Walleye boat. With his health getting worse it’s just too hard on him to keep getting out on the Big Lake chasing Walleyes around. The boat is completely rigged to fish Lake Erie now with everything you need! Boat comes with a Yamaha 150 hp four stroke main engine, and a Yamaha 9.9hp kicker with electric start and power trim. Some of the accessories include: 3 Lowrance graphs(one on the bow, two color graphs at the console), Minn Kota power drive with I-pilot remote, marine radio with 8’ antenna, am fm cd stereo with new speakers, 6 rod holders, custom made Bimini top 3yrs old, custom made travel cover w/ matching motor covers 2yrs old, 4 batteries(2 new ones), 2 new bilge pumps replaced 2yrs ago, and much more. This boat is turn key and ready to fish now! We’ve had many amazing trips with it! Asking $25,000 If interested please message me or text me at 330-806-5705. Thank you.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Sale pending, thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Sale is final… Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

